# 9/6 and 9/7 Flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been slower, with lots of dirty water runoff from recent rains, and fishing returning to a late-night pattern. Both nights started very slow, with the better action occurring after midnight. This made for a long slow grind, and we had to cover a bunch of ground to find fish. Once the hard outgoing tide bottomed out around 1am both nights, the fishing picked up and water clarity improved.

*9/6/2018*
I had repeat customer Catlin D. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 5mph and very high tide levels. We got a very slow start, with only 3 flounder by midnight. Things turned on late in the night, and we found a few schools of flounder holding on hard sand bottom. We ended with 15 flounder plus 6 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 2am.

*9/7/2018*
I had repeat customer Lane W. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SE wind at 15mph and very high tide levels. We got a very slow start, with only 2 flounder by midnight. The action got better later, as the tide bottomed out and the water cleared up. We ended with 15 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead and 3 black drum by 2am.

*Upcoming open dates:
September: completely booked
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 3, 6, 12-14, 19, 20, 27-30
January: 1-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

